# My horse keeps losing his shoe!



## aliloveshorses09 (Jul 23, 2010)

maby he doesnt need shoes? sorry i wasnt helpful!


----------



## Emmy (Dec 20, 2009)

I would rather keep him barefoot, however I only got shoes put on because his feet are cracking so badly in this dry weather. I was getting scared to ride because whenever I would be done he would have a new chip. And I do apply hoof oil a couple times week.

Thank you for the comment though


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

First of all - hoof condition comes from the inside, putting some oil on them is going to do very little if anything - consider talking to your vet or farrier about a nutritional plan to help his hooves.
Second of all, shoes should stay on if your farrier is doing a good job. Consider talking to another farrier about this and maybe switching farriers.
If your horse is actually one of those horses that can't keep shoes on then first of all put a set of those pull on bell boots on him and then you're really going to have to work hard to improve his hoof condition through feeding.

Good luck!


----------



## aliloveshorses09 (Jul 23, 2010)

o no problem but yes skippy my horse he hates going on the rocks well whenever he did not have shoes he appsulutly hated it cause it hurt his feet really bad so what kind of horse do you have?


----------



## hhadavis (May 3, 2008)

Had the same problem when I was using a stand-in farrier for my 3..the farrier I was using temporarly wasnt clinching them tight enough or wasnt shaping the back of the shoe so it wouldnt catch on something (he was a good farrier but hadnt been doing it long). While it was fine with 2 of my horses..one kept losing his shoe...my normal farrier said it was probably because of the clinching of the nails wasnt as tight as she normal did and/or she always rounds (pounds) the back of the shoe in somewhat to ensure it shaped to the curve of the hoof....am I making sense? When she went back to doing them they were fine again....


----------



## aliloveshorses09 (Jul 23, 2010)

yes ur making sense and what's you horses name?


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

I have the same promble with my guy he always loses his rigth shoe.He pulls it all the time so im going to try bell boots on him


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

If a horse consistently pulls one shoe, it can mean that the horse consistently overreaches on that side. It's conventional shoeing wisdom to leave a shoe slightly wider and longer than the hoof towards the heel to allow the hoof to expand; however, with some horses, you just can't do this. 

One of my current horses has a similiar problem, and my farrier solved it by shortening one branch of that shoe and not leaving any shoe past the heel on that side. Might look odd or incorrect to another observer, but the horse now keeps his shoes on between appointments and no longer wears bell boots. 

Bells boots are a good short term solution, but I think you need to have a conversation with your farrier, and really look at the way your horse moves, and figure out the mechanism by which he's pulling the shoe. If your farrier isn't open to the conversation, well, then, you need a new farrier. But I'd give this guy another chance, three shoeings isn't a lot of time for a farrier to figure out all the quirks of a particular horse.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

hi - I am in MD too and having issues with my horses feet this year. Cracks, dry feet, chips, just all around crappy looking feet. My farrier, who does a great job, said he has been seeing this all summer so far. Fly overpopulation causing them to stamp their feet more and the drier ground is really having a harsh effect on their feet. I have started applying Rainmaker and I am thinking about getting a hoof supplement. Only issue is, only one of my horses gets "grain". The others are living on pasture and hay.


----------

